# One of my Boer Buck kids...



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I got my 5 month old buck kid "Shekinah's Flashing Pendragon" all washed up and clipped today for pictures. Let me know what you think of him. I have been planning on keeping him, but finally decided just to sell most all this years buck kids and get a different buck to use this fall. So if anybody is interested let me know, I have him and 2 other ones. They are Fullblood and ABGA registered, really nice lines and should show well.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, he's very nice! love his coloring too. he's really wide.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW...Now he is sure to be a hefty one! Very handsome fellow too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, he is a really hansome guy! Great job taking the pics also, they really show hime off!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you everybody!! Yes, he's sure to be one big guy...right now he's got to be pushing 120, his parents are both really big too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow that's a nice buckling! He looks great!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you, Ashley!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know next to nothing about boers. But that has to be one of the nicest I've seen! Really handsome!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

What a handsome boy. I really like him. What is his pedigree like?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Chelsey, and Badnewsboers. 

He's got some pretty nice lines...Argus Acres Rebecca Ennobled, RRD Remfire P493 Ennobled, JRA1 Agnew's 2 Hot 2 Handle, Parm Starman Ennobled, and JRA1 Agnew's Bo-Howdy Ennobled...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you want to get rid of him!!! no !! he's a nice buck! worth keeping


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow FarmGirl18 he is a real nice buck ,,,I need a buck real bad ......but it is to far away........ :tears:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

toth where are you located?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, unfortunately I wouldn't make any money if I kept em' all.  And I'm trying to breed so I have nice animals to sell, and nice ones to keep too. 

Toth, I wish you were closer...hmmm maybe we could work something out with shipping, I don't know though.


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

Shipping on that hefty bugger isn't going to be cheap.. lol

I agree, I'm not much into boers either, but when I saw his pic, the first thing I said was wow.. He is indeed very very handsome..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

head turner for sure! awesome fellow


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Okay,, i couldnt resist  , i got pictures of the ennobled bucks on your bucks pedigree. 
coundle find one of 2 Hot 2 Handle. But he has won many abga shows.

JRA1 AGNEW'S BO-HOWDY *ENNOBLED*









AGNEW'S ARGUS ACRES REBECCA *ENNOBLED*









RRD P493 Remfire, *Ennobled*









PARM Starman *Ennobled*


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kittikity and Stacey! Yeah your right, shipping would be expensive....

Oh, thanks Katrina for finding the pics! Actually 2 Hot 2 Handle is a doe, she is my buck's dam. I think I found a picture of her once....I'll have to see if I can pull it up.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm, thats neat. i think its wonderful that does can be ennobled too, wasnt it at one time only bucks could be?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Couldn't find it, I guess it's not on their website anymore. But I did find a picture of my buck's Sire, which would be this guys grandsire.

JRA1 Agnew's Strictly Business


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my market wethers are bo- howdy grandkids. a lady near me owns his ennobled son bo-hunk. these are super nice wethers! i wish i could take them to state but i can't.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

AlaskaBoers said:


> hmm, thats neat. i think its wonderful that does can be ennobled too, wasnt it at one time only bucks could be?


Well, I'm not sure...you mostly hear about the bucks being Ennobled though more than does for whatever reason. Actually I don't think 2 Hot 2 Handle is Ennobled though.

SDK, thats neat...why can't you take them to state?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

money issues. we haven't gotten our last fair checks and the fair was 2 1/2 months ago. no one's gotten them. so i can't afford it. i may actually have to sell some of my herd since feed is crazy out here


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I wish I had a buckling that looked like that!!!! My boer buckling is poor compared to that one
but mine was given to me so I cant complain


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Alyssa!

SDK, yeah I know what you mean about feed costs...it's pretty crazy here, but I can't imagine what it would be like in CA.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i pay 16.75 for a bag of showmaster boer feed, 15.75 for my old dairy goat feed, but since sarah gave me her feed recipie i can make feed for 24 cents a pound!! sarah is my hero! but hay is still kicking my ass. paid 19 dollars a bale yesterday. OUCH!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, that hay price is high!! I just got some real good quality alfalfa for 5.50 a bale....feed costs for my Boer show feed is $12.00 a bag...and then my regular grain that I get milled is about 6.00/50 pounds.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

geez, i pay 19 dollars and you pay 5 and a half!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hey FarmGirl,
I really would like to get him,but with the fuel prices,, I am afraid the price for shipping is going to be outrageous,,,and if he weighs 120 lbs.........................Oh man,,,,,,,, not even fair... :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are paying 12 dollars a bale for Alfalfa...........I thought that was high but $19 a bale
wow :GAAH:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah shipping would be expensive...we could check into it though. Where are you located? Oh and I think I got my website fixed...I put him on the For Sale page with pictures and his pedigree.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I paid $1.50 for a bale of hay and my boer goat show feed is 10 dollars a 45 pound bag.How much would you want for him? We are going to Kansas this weekend.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm asking $800.00 for this guy.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! He's awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Farmgirl ,,your (contact page) picture is not loading up all of the way, only 1/4 of it,
other than that ,,everything else is aaaaaaaaaaaa OK ~!
The buckling is gorgeous ,and worth the money ,but it is just to far away from california ,
I think it is over 1/2 way across the US.............................


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay cool, I'll figure out what's wrong with that picture. Thanks for letting me know. Yeah, CA is a long way to ship such a big guy, I had some Nubians shipped in from there but they were WAY smaller.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

What do you guys think about this fellow? He's almost 6 months old...a Agnew's Excalibur *Ennobled* grandson. He's going to be staying here for the time being, I haven't got a chance to get him in the show ring yet and I'd like to see how he does.

"Shekinah's Regal Powerhouse"


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! He is pretty. Our trip was canceled or else I would consider buying him.Sorry!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Sara! Oh, thats okay, I'm not in any hurry to sell him.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Your Welcome! Maybe I can convince my aunt who is moving to Kansas to raise goats!LOL :ROFL: Not going to happen.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

He's handsome!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are great looking buck. But Shekinah's Regal Powerhouse look so smooth along with having the muscle. Shelly


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Shelly!


----------

